# للأخوه المهندسين pmp في مصر .. دقيقه من فضلك..



## Eng.Zizo (22 مايو 2009)

أريد أن اذاكر و أمتحن شهادة pmp وأنا أعمل مهندس مدني تنفيذ بشركة المقاولون العرب فهل لي أن أسألكم بعض الأسئلة و أتمني أن أجد الجواب لديكم..

1- بالنسبه لأفضل الأماكن التي أدرس بها الكورس ؟؟

2- بالنسبه لعدد ساعات الخبره - 3500 ساعه - كيف أثبت ذلك ؟؟؟

3- بالنسبه لعدد ساعات الدراسة - 24 ساعه - كيف أثبت درستي لها ... أنهيت كورس prmg بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة فهل هذا يغني ؟؟؟

4- تكلفة الكورس و الامتحانات و المواد الدراسية؟؟

أتمني أن أجد لديكم إجابة أسئلتي و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mos (22 مايو 2009)

كل ماذ\رته يؤهلك وكافى للحصول على الشهادة
التكاليف موضحة على pmi.org

مع التحية


----------



## Eng.Zizo (22 مايو 2009)

ياباشا أنا عارف إن ده بيأهلني ...

لكن أهم الأماكن اللي ممكن ادرس فيها الكورس

أنا خبره سنتين ممكن أدخل البرنامج مع إعتبار أن بعض الشهادات تفرض إن سنوات الدراسه من الخبره ؟؟؟


----------



## المورد العربى (23 مايو 2009)

انا ياباشا دلوقتى بحاول اعمل زيك واجمع كتب عن المادة وانا واخد 4 مواد prmgمن الجامعة الامريكية لوعرفت افضل مكان لاخذ القرص فية انا معاك لانها مفيدة معلش هطول عليك انتو عندكو فى المقاولين مهندس اسمة معتز علام هوا واخد الشهادة دى ممكن تعرف منة انا كان عندى نمرة تليفونة بس ضاعت منى


----------



## Saad Hegazy (26 مايو 2009)

سيدي الفاضل 

الكورس مش مهم جدا و لكنه مفيد , و لكن ممكن تلاقي الداتا بتاعته هنا في المنتدي و هو مهم بس للناس اللي لا يوجد لديها خبرة دراسية 36 ساعة في ادارة المشروعات و الprmg تغطي هذا الوقت 
اعتقد انك ستدخل بعد 1-7 اذن ستمتحن علي الكتاب الرابع الجديد و انصحك بالتريث و تأجيل الموضوع حتي نهاية العام لرؤية الكورسات ا لجديدة و الكتب التي ستصدر و ايضا حتي يكون هناك عدد كافي دخل قبلك و يمكنك التقييم 
اعتقد ستحتاج الكورس عشان ان ستدخل علي الرابع و هو فقط للمعرفة حيث انك تملك الساعات بالفعل , و المقاولون العرب لديهم مركز لتدريس هذه الكورسات و ان لم يكونوا يدرسوها اطلب منهم دراستها في الخارج و هم يمولونها اعتقد و لا يمولون الامتحان تقريبا 4000 جنيه و موجود في الجامعة الامريكية 
بالنسبة كيف تحسب 3500 ساعة بسيطة ادخل معلوماتك من ساعة التخرج فقط و ستعرف اذا كنت معتمد ان لا و ايضا اطلع علي pmi.org


----------



## Eng.Zizo (29 مايو 2009)

سيدي الفاضل مهندس سعد حجازي 
بعد التحيه و الشكر علي معلوماتك القيمه
- هل لديك فكره عن كيفية تمويل الشركه لمثل هذه الشهادات ؟؟؟
علما بأنني قمت بتقديم ما يثبت أنني قمت بشهادة prmg في الجامعه الامريكية و لم اتلقي أي رد من ادارة الشركه بشأن التكاليف التي قمت بدفعها ..

فيه ناس بتاخد الكورس في الأميديست في الدقي , وفيه ناس بتاخد الكورس في الجامعه الأمريكيه ياتري بكام المكانين و أيهم أفضل لدراسه الكورس ؟؟؟

المورد العربي : المقاولون العرب شركه كبيييييييييره جدا الأخ المهندس معتز علام في أي اداره أو فرع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المورد العربى (30 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة للجامعة الامريكية ثمن الكورس الواحد 1200 جنية *13 مادة = 15600 بالنسبة للمهندس حسن علام هوا موجود فى مقر المقاولين الموجود جنب المخيم الدائم الحى السادس جنب حامعة الازهر انا مش فاكر اسم الشارع بس مقر المقاولين جنب مقر شركة رامو للانشاءات وعلى فكرة المهندس معتز بيدرس كورس البريمافيرا وكمان معاة pmp


----------



## Saad Hegazy (1 يونيو 2009)

يوجد ما يسمي برنامج تحديث الصناعة , فقط اذهب الي ادارة التدريب و التطوير علي ما اعتقد هذا اسمها , انا لست فرد في المقاولون


----------

